# toshiba Satellite A105-S4334 media button



## 1eye (Oct 12, 2008)

Trying to use the Media Buttons on the laft side of the keyboard. I push the Internet button and get nothing. Do you know how to enable or settings for the buttons?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do the other media buttons work?


----------



## 1eye (Oct 12, 2008)

NO, none of the buttons work.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe there is a driver in Toshiba website that would make these buttons work. Try installing the driver first.


----------



## daotuanpccc (Nov 15, 2008)

1eye said:


> Trying to use the Media Buttons on the laft side of the keyboard. I push the Internet button and get nothing. Do you know how to enable or settings for the buttons?


I have seen your problem. Your buttons has not got driver. You must download driver for hotkeys. The address is http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=1484712&rpn=PSAA8U&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768663&selModel=1484712|PSAA8U
I wish you success!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

That is definitely correct... try the hotkeys or the utilities. Some laptop make has this as driver too.


----------

